# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  SBH ON ACK

## Reed



----------


## katva

Great!!! :thumb up:

----------


## shihadehs

We purchased a piece of her work this past March on island and it is proudly displayed in our shore home.  She was a delight to meet.

----------


## elgreaux

looks like a fun event!

----------


## LMAC

We saw her work and loved it - what did you get?  would be a great shore home style whatever it is!

----------


## stbartshopper

If we remember correctly, Kate Kova was painting and had paintings for sale at IDF?

----------


## LMAC

She was in various locations in Feb. actually doing painting on location …  and had a show down on the harbor at the end of the month.

----------


## Reed

She is showing in a space of mine on Nantucket the 31st.  We are hosting an opening reception for her.  I will pass along the SBH on-line support.  She has some beautiful Nantucket inspired works.  Will try to post pictures. kr

----------


## amyb

That would be great to see, Kimberly.

----------

